

Github Issues Review Chrome Extension – collaborative peer reviews - michokest
https://github.com/micho/github_issues_review_chrome_extension

======
michokest
Quick links here:

\- Download: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/github-pull-
reques...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/github-pull-request-
revie/almhmmbcihjjadclalgeejgllhboddgp)

\- Screenshot:
[https://a248.e.akamai.net/camo.github.com/422f12e0eb5db07e3b...](https://a248.e.akamai.net/camo.github.com/422f12e0eb5db07e3ba8dae399cc0cf78a8ea32c/687474703a2f2f636c2e6c792f696d6167652f3335314f31333030313831302f636f6e74656e74)

------
aiiane
One thing that seemed missing from the README was a mention of what
persistence method is used for this. I'm guessing it's using the Chrome
extension shared storage mechanism, but people who aren't familiar with
extension development probably wouldn't be able to guess that.

------
chaserx
Nice. Similar idea to this one a colleague built.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/looks-good-to-
me/h...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/looks-good-to-
me/hbiicpfmjknedfbhgpbckmmnbnmjknfo)

------
ejpastorino
Like the idea!

